
Ask HN: Someone Mucking Around with Voting System? - Gustomaximus
I saw this post stamped 1-min ago at the top of a popular thread started 17 hours ago: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;prntscr.com&#x2F;kw5lj2<p>It seemed a bit odd being a new comment at the top so wondering if HN sees manipulated posts? It might have just been a timing thing as I saw it drop down quite quickly.<p>I was returning to this thread from earlier so maybe that influenced something?
======
cimmanom
HN seems to give new comments a temporary recency bonus so that they have a
chance to be noticed and upvoted and this contribute to the discussion instead
of completely buried at the bottom of a page that very few people will scroll
down.

